# Strawberry roan... Right?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I know they're red roans lol, i just think strawberry is cuter.
Anyways I saw this horse and was thinking she was a very cute strawberry roan, until I saw the bottom of her legs... What is this??!?!
Great Prospect - price negotiable - Ontario Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ontario


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Mud...


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Yup, my gut immediately said that was mud too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

To me just the way it looks and how it angles up at the back of each leg omehow says different


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

**front


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

But the nasty paddock behind says, "mud." lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And the way it is covering a white marking on the back says mud.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup mud 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

ok lol


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah - mud. And don't you love it when people say they don't have time for all these horses, yet keep breeding!

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^^ Agree!!! And always the same type of people too
I say mud as well, looks like they have lots of it. Why on earth not take the trouble to wash her legs off before taking the pic?


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

And she's not even 2 yet but they've already been on her back. Pretty colour though...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yeah. Not half bad conformation either. If I had the money I'd go take a look at her


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like mud to me, haha!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I need either a new set of eyes or a new brain. Or maybe both... lol


----------

